# JSF: QueryString aus Protlets?



## schlumsch (8. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

ich benutze JBoss und habe dort verschiedene Protlets deployed. Nun möchte ich ein Portlet mit Parametern aufrufen, sprich in der Art: http://127.0.0.1/portal/auth/portal/...an_new?rID=667

Allerdings scheitere ich an dem Versuch, diesen parameter wieder auszulesen, der Code den ich dazu im netz gefunden habe funktioniert nicht wirklich. Um genau zu sein zeigt sich die unten angeführte Map params in überschaubarer Größe, sprich mit 3 Einträgen mit Belegung NULL


```
FacesContext context = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance();  
		 Map<String, String> params = context.getExternalContext().getRequestParameterMap();  
		 try {
			 String pID = params.get("rId");
		} catch (Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
```


Kann mir da jemand helfen?? Danke schon einmal


----------



## maki (8. Jun 2009)

riD vs rID

Aber lass dir doch mal die ganze Map ausgeben 
Wozu eigentlich der try/catch Block???


----------



## nail (9. Jun 2009)

Deine angestrebte Vorgehensweise ist sicherlich nicht die richtige ;-)

Bei deinem Vorhaben kommt es stark darauf an ob due JSR 168 oder JSR 286 Portlets schreibst ;-) Dann musst du uns noch sagen ob du Parameter von Portlet zu Portlet schickst oder nur einem Portlet Informationen austauschen willst.

Über die URL wirst du sicherlich nicht glücklich, da ja auf einer Seite mehrere Portlets platziert werden können. Es gibt einei Mechanismen die hier zum Einsatz kommen können. Bevor ich dir aber einen Roman schreibe, wären die Antworten auf meine Fragen nötig


----------

